# Hack-o-meter - What reading?



## acro (May 3, 2011)

Installation features 1/2 emt with set screw connectors and factory 90's. Including a section that is buried.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

... thats all I can say.

Pete


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

thats 100% hack. The FKer obviously didnt even try to make it ok.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480 made made this but it fits here ...


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice iron bushing. Sheesh. robroy would have a hissy.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I've seen crap like that many times, and when I try to get the owner to fix it, they always say something like "I've not had any problems" or "It's worked fine for 10 years".

I used to do that kind of work (tanks and stuff, not the picture) and there is some really  stuff out there (still working  )


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

I can't really figure out why the connector between the sweep 90 and the pull 90.

He repeated something similar in a couple of other spots.

1st thought was the pull 90 was threaded, and he needed an adapter, but who knows what he was thinking.


----------



## Jbird66 (Oct 26, 2010)

acro said:


> I can't really figure out why the connector between the sweep 90 and the pull 90.
> 
> He repeated something similar in a couple of other spots.
> 
> 1st thought was the pull 90 was threaded, and he needed an adapter, but that is obviously not the case.


I almost looks like a ss connector he just put the threads up in the pulling elbow and tightened the screw down


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Jbird66 said:


> I almost looks like a ss connector he just put the threads up in the pulling elbow and tightened the screw down


 
Im pretty sure its threaded.

I doubt a connector would fit if it wasnt.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> 480 made made this but it fits here ...


I got to be the only member here who has made it to the _inside_ of a gauge.. :laughing::thumbup::laughing:

Man... do I feel special.. :jester:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

acro said:


> I can't really figure out why the connector between the sweep 90 and the pull 90.
> 
> He repeated something similar in a couple of other spots.
> 
> 1st thought was the pull 90 was threaded, and he needed an adapter, but who knows what he was thinking.


At least they used a black tie wrap. Aren't black tie wraps UV resistant?:laughing:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Maybe it's not a wet location, just snowy and icy.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

3xdad said:


> Maybe it's not a wet location, just snowy and icy.


It was a dry ice storm.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Or it feeds a Sno-cone machine.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

3xdad said:


> Sheesh. robroy would have a hissy.


Not something I think about, but I bet he poops better looking stuff.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

BBQ said:


> It was a dry ice storm.



We used to have a foreman that would joke when it was raining, that it was a "dry rain". And therefore should not effect production. :laughing:


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> At least they used a black tie wrap. Aren't black tie wraps UV resistant?:laughing:



Yes they are, and he left some there to get ahold of to tighten up, if it ever works loose.:blink:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I give it a 3 on my hack scale Acro....~CS~


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

i'd give it a 5. It looks like he got the job done, besides, if their is thhw in their whats worst that can happen? He should of at least put some clear rubber silicone around the fittings. That's what I wouldn't have done in that case


----------



## Slo (Jan 6, 2013)

I think the best part is that if he just rotated the box, he wouldn't have needed the cluster-fudge of fittings.

It works, it's safe, but it sure as hell won't last. 


And it looks gross.


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

Is that an Ex device??? What's in the tanks?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

On a scale of 1-4, four being the most hack, I give it a solid pi.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> On a scale of 1-4, four being the most hack, I give it a solid pi.


A solid pi, cute. :thumbsup:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

pi R square...cornbread R round.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

InPhase277 said:


> On a scale of 1-4, four being the most hack, I give it a solid pi.



:laughing:



Diesel


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

acro said:


>


This picture made me :lol:

Used a connector in one side of the ell and the built in screw on the other, used a black plumbing reducing bushing that rusted to hell in a day, cover waterproofed with pipe wrap, and it looks like the mounting bracket is mounted with deck screws :laughing::laughing: :clap:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> and it looks like the mounting bracket is mounted with deck screws :laughing::laughing: :clap:


Good eye! I missed that completely (duh!).


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

That bracket was per-existing and I am pretty sure they are flat head tap-cons.

But back to that picture...

Just say you stooped low enough to use that combination of fittings. Would you at least line up the set screws?


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

acro said:


> That bracket was per-existing and I am pretty sure they are flat head tap-cons.
> 
> But back to that picture...
> 
> Just say you stooped low enough to use that combination of fittings. *Would you at least line up the set screws?*


I would cut them off and hope no one noticed.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

3xdad said:


> pi R square...cornbread R round.


Never seen a square pi...recangular cobblers.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Gotta love the proper way of sealing the cover :no:That tape job is very effective...:001_huh:


----------



## sullivanth (Feb 23, 2013)

acro said:


> Installation features 1/2 emt with set screw connectors and factory 90's. Including a section that is buried.


Well, he DID install the gasket in the corner elbow !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

I am not an expert on hazardous locations, but that may not be explosion proof.....


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Wpgshocker said:


> I am not an expert on hazardous locations, but that may not be explosion proof.....


What makes you think it's a hazardous location?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

hardworkingstiff said:


> What makes you think it's a hazardous location?


 The containment berm.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Could be fuel oil or diesel.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Could be fuel oil or diesel.


Exactly, but I still wouldn't wire it like the pictures shows. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

hardworkingstiff said:


> but I still wouldn't wire it like the pictures shows. :laughing:


:laughing:

I hear ya. :thumbsup:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Wpgshocker said:


> I am not an expert on hazardous locations, but that may not be explosion proof.....





hardworkingstiff said:


> What makes you think it's a hazardous location?


*shocker, your assumption may be correct if a flammable liquid is stored in any of those tanks. With the box and switch cover, a case could be made that someone with no experience in classified locations wired this, or, it could just be the diesel mechanic that grew up on the farm that made it work.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

The tape wrapping the explosion proof switch is MHSA.

For a Canadian, that means Manufacturers Health and Safety Association.
If it were inspected in the past I assumed it meant for a hazardous location.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

BBQ said:


> 480 made made this but it fits here ...


Lmfao


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

Was this close to Cincinnati by any chance?

Roger


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

Couple hours east


----------

